# Describe the member above in 3 words



## Stealphie (May 4, 2021)

No more, no less.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 4, 2021)

queen of eof


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

See pee gee


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

Three letter username


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

Red Blue Green


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> See pee gee



You did that right when I did one for cpg


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

Exact same time


----------



## Mythical (May 4, 2021)

slap happy gamer


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

Three syllable name


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 4, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Three syllable name


funny stinky lmao


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

CPG said:


> funny stinky lmao



Three letter name


----------



## Mythical (May 4, 2021)

Chunguslike Penguin Gbatemper


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Chunguslike Penguin Gbatemper



I am confused


----------



## Mythical (May 4, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> I am confused


it wasn't directed at you, you posted right before I did lol


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 4, 2021)

Mythical said:


> it wasn't directed at you, you posted right before I did lol





Bagel Le Stinky said:


> I am confused


lol trading places


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 4, 2021)

Jack frost fan


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Jack frost fan



Scott pill grim


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

October. Seven. Twenty.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 4, 2021)

Slap happy gamer!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

A silent Gunner
()


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 4, 2021)

Natural Austrian friend


----------



## Kingy (May 4, 2021)

pretty cool guy


----------



## Vila_ (May 4, 2021)

Very cool pfp


----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2021)

Wants a duck


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Wants a duck


The Temp Queen


----------



## Stealphie (May 4, 2021)

Really Shitty Rapper


CPG said:


> queen of eof


*king but not true


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Really Shitty Rapper
> 
> *king but not true


Good Stuff hater


----------



## Vila_ (May 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Good Stuff hater


Actually a furry


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Actually a furry


no


----------



## Vila_ (May 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> no not true


Yes @IC_ agrees


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Yes @IC_ agrees


I'm me though


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2021)

Could be nicer


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Minox said:


> Could be nicer


A good guy


----------



## Vila_ (May 4, 2021)

Furry in denial


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Furry in denial


No


----------



## Stealphie (May 4, 2021)

Only 3 words


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Only 3 words


No


----------



## Stealphie (May 4, 2021)

Really Annoying Guy


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

Polls are dead


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Really Annoying Guy


Ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> Polls are dead


Rap only now


----------



## Kingy (May 4, 2021)

Fuckin loser ninja


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Kingy said:


> Fuckin loser ninja


Ok


----------



## Kingy (May 4, 2021)

Follow title, idiot


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

Best Freinds ever


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Kingy said:


> Follow title, idiot


Ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Green Trash Can


Ok


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2021)

Should stop now


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 4, 2021)

Minox said:


> Should stop now


Ok bye then


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

Is good Kid.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

No free drinks


----------



## AncientBoi (May 4, 2021)

Has the Booze


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

Has Birthday today.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 4, 2021)

Cooks rather well


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

Has a Friend.


----------



## lemonmaster (May 4, 2021)

Has some great scenery, that's for sure.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

lemonmaster said:


> Has some great scenery, that's for sure.



Used seven words


----------



## IS1982 (May 4, 2021)

glasses and jacket


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 4, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> glasses and jacket



Uses windows xp


----------



## IS1982 (May 4, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Uses windows xp


No, my C64.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

Likes Atari Computers.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2021)

Temps nicest member.


----------



## IS1982 (May 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Likes Atari Computers.


This meme:


----------



## AncientBoi (May 4, 2021)

meme not required


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 4, 2021)

Is old boi


----------



## IS1982 (May 4, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> meme not required


But meme good.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 4, 2021)

The commodore guy


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The commodore guy


other queen o'eof


----------



## AncientBoi (May 4, 2021)

Is a youngster


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

GBAtemp Advanced fan


----------



## Stealphie (May 4, 2021)

slap happy gamer


----------



## IC_ (May 4, 2021)

Hat game person


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2021)

Not Eating Meat


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 4, 2021)

The slapping gamer


----------



## banjo2 (May 4, 2021)

The Scott pilgrim


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 4, 2021)

Spider Santa Hat


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)

THE Master Blazer


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Cock Ball Torture


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2021)

Shitposting Memes Son


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

I Don't Know


----------



## Chary (May 5, 2021)

Likes many memes


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Cats on Laptop.


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2021)

Burger King Breakfast


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2021)

Pokey modified composer


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Crazy Cool Cyclops


----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2021)

Most definitely autistic.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Crazy but Sexy.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Good Forum Member


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Likes the Outsiders.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)

Old rocker dude


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2021)

Slap happy gamer


----------



## Seriel (May 5, 2021)

GBAtemp's best member.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)

Doing her best


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Stop Fucking Slapping


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

29 Games Backloggd


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

28 Levels Reached


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Reviewed Star Wars......


----------



## Chary (May 5, 2021)

Kind to everyone


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2021)

Wannabe Detective Prince


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Gun Anime Guy


----------



## IC_ (May 5, 2021)

Sonic loving furry


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2021)

Furry loving furry


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Very not furry


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 5, 2021)

klonoa's my fursona


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

shut up motherfucker


----------



## AncientBoi (May 5, 2021)

Get in Van


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)

Old Boi Temper


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Modded a XBOX360


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Modded a XBOX360


nicest gbatemp member


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Is Wallet Inspector.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)

Good emoji stock


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Birthday in June.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)

Thank you, Alex


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Likes good Music.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)

Rock and roll.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 5, 2021)

Handsome, charming, and interesting


----------



## Stealphie (May 5, 2021)

what the hell


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Loves Mario Party 2 <--- Number no Word....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Loves Mario Party 2 <--- Number no Word....


three words buddy


----------



## IC_ (May 5, 2021)

Likes Rover avatar


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Animal Crossing Omniscient.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 5, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Likes Rover avatar


no longer uses

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the rover avatar


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Stole my pfp


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 5, 2021)

HylianBran said:


> Stole my pfp


get clobbered lmao


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 5, 2021)

Rapidly changing pfp


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Very static pfp


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 5, 2021)

Raped by robotnik


----------



## GABO1423 (May 5, 2021)

North Korean Cat.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2021)

Bloody amazing person.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 5, 2021)

Fancy Scottish Girl.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 6, 2021)

Star Trek Logo


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

Slapping with speed


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)

Veni Vidi Vici.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

Sehr nett freund.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 6, 2021)

Xavier not Xaixer


----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2021)

My Best Nemesis


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 6, 2021)

Who are you


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

I don't know...


----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2021)

Loves My Disruptor


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

The sneaky Romulan


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 6, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> The sneaky Romulan


That one guy


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

A living mania


----------



## Louse (May 6, 2021)

level nine warlock


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

Level 4 paladin


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 6, 2021)

watched knowledge kids


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

watched cartoon network


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2021)

Watched nasty channel


----------



## tfocosta (May 6, 2021)

Known as @HylianBran


----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2021)

Transforms into VW


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 6, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Transforms into VW


An Old Boi


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)

Polly KFC Pocket


----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2021)

Excellent Booze host


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)

Old but Good.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Really nice guy


----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2021)

he is Scott


----------



## KokoseiJ (May 6, 2021)

Old person?


----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2021)

A young person?


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2021)

Middle aged person?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Sonic penis guy


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2021)

Scott the Woz


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

Messy profile pic


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 6, 2021)

Xa ix er


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

Amusing French username


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 6, 2021)

Feb 18 1900


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 6, 2021)

yet another canadian


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2021)

good member actually


----------



## IC_ (May 6, 2021)

"Shiny metal ass"


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 6, 2021)

Title go vegan


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Bagel le stinky


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 7, 2021)

is a girl


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 7, 2021)

CPG said:


> is a girl



Occupation wallet inspector


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2021)

Don't Know You


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 7, 2021)

glover from XBOX


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2021)

sexy fat penguin


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 7, 2021)

Member level seven


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 7, 2021)

Slap happy pickpocketer


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 7, 2021)

not really silent


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 7, 2021)

Car Pool God


----------



## slimbizzy (May 7, 2021)

quiet machine gunner


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 7, 2021)

Tom ran nd


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 7, 2021)

Karnaaj Rally Dude

*for context*:


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2021)

don't post avgn


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

Doesn't post avgn


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2021)

might post avgn


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 7, 2021)

Balan Wonderworld Enjoyer


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2021)

Hope You Die


----------



## Chary (May 7, 2021)

Over the top


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 7, 2021)

Legenday hard worker


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2021)

Mode 7 Background?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)

Loves sonic dick


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 8, 2021)

Knows sonic bunghole


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

Gapp happy slaymer


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 8, 2021)

Very nice reply


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 8, 2021)

Doesnt slap anyone


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 8, 2021)

Hates fruit flies


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

Eight minutes ago


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 8, 2021)

User is online


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

Gender is male


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 8, 2021)

Reading my profile.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

Does emoji count?


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 8, 2021)

It does not


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

Location is California


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2021)

North Korea idiot


----------



## AncientBoi (May 8, 2021)

Country shows USA


----------



## Chary (May 8, 2021)

Chill old boi


----------



## AncientBoi (May 8, 2021)

[eats some ice]


----------



## BigOnYa (May 8, 2021)

Abuses My Couch


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

HylianBran said:


> North Korea idiot



What do I have to do with North Korea?


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2021)

three words idiot


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

HylianBran said:


> three words idiot



Wasn’t describing member


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2021)

are you sure?


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 8, 2021)

HylianBran said:


> are you sure?



Was asking question


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2021)

Good member


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 8, 2021)

Super great friend


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2021)

Cool looking icon?


----------



## Ericzander (May 9, 2021)

Butts over breasts


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 9, 2021)

Free legal advice


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 9, 2021)

Personal space violator


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 9, 2021)

Runs with guns


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2021)

slaps that ass


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 9, 2021)

Collage Profile Picture


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 9, 2021)

Needs a shirt


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2021)

forgettable profile picture


----------



## BigOnYa (May 9, 2021)

Hard On Eyes


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 9, 2021)

Hard on eyes


----------



## Ericzander (May 9, 2021)

Hard on eyes


----------



## 1B51004 (May 9, 2021)

cool gamer man
or
dont know you


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 9, 2021)

The Pokemon id


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2021)

Not pokemon id


----------



## Vila_ (May 9, 2021)

very colourful collage


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2021)

Very uncolourful collage


----------



## Mythical (May 9, 2021)

very colorful collage


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 10, 2021)

Ultra Instrinct Shaggy


----------



## BORTZ (May 10, 2021)

Sounds like drugs


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 10, 2021)

Lord Spider-bortz


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2021)

just spider-bortz


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 10, 2021)

Murky Miserable Mess


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2021)

what an asshole!


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 10, 2021)

A sonic bunghole


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2021)

has God Hand


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 10, 2021)

Likes Majora's Mask


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2021)

Finished Portal Reloaded


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 10, 2021)

Unable describe another


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 10, 2021)

Hand in mouth


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2021)

I'd prefer butt


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 10, 2021)

Butt in mouth


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2021)

hand in butt


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 11, 2021)

In butt hand


----------



## AmandaRose (May 11, 2021)

Smelly French Bread


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 11, 2021)

Under Night In-Birth


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 11, 2021)

Helmet in bush


----------



## Vila_ (May 11, 2021)

Slap Happy Gamer


----------



## plasturion (May 11, 2021)

Root of Gravity


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2021)

it's an elephant!


----------



## IC_ (May 11, 2021)

Cool cat fursona


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2021)

shut up dickhead


----------



## IC_ (May 11, 2021)

Ok cat head


----------



## Vila_ (May 11, 2021)

Animal crossing pfp?


----------



## IC_ (May 11, 2021)

Cyborg AI furry


----------



## Vila_ (May 11, 2021)

Cool polish femboy


----------



## IC_ (May 11, 2021)

Cool polish what?


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 11, 2021)

I see you


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 11, 2021)

I slap you!


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 11, 2021)

Makes you silent.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Addicted to slapping


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 12, 2021)

Now a girl


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Now a girl


Still a guy


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Still a guy


what's a gender


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 12, 2021)

Uninterested wooly mole


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Uninterested wooly mole


it's a bear


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 12, 2021)

It's still furry


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2021)

thats correct lol


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (May 14, 2021)

correct about correct


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 15, 2021)

Verifies your correctness.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)

Is cool dude


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 15, 2021)

A happy person


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 15, 2021)

Is a member


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (May 15, 2021)

Is a member


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2021)

Animal/Human/Hybrid


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2021)

A good friend.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 15, 2021)

A god reborn


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 15, 2021)

Nice sexy avatar


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2021)

Has Been Slapped


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 16, 2021)

the meme man


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 16, 2021)

Get some sleep


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2021)

was in 9/11?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 16, 2021)

What the fuck?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2021)

you tell me


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 16, 2021)

hung like Oprah


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 16, 2021)

Quite Ta Lim!


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 17, 2021)

W T F


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2021)

Reverse Hand Slap


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 17, 2021)

Tracking tunes down!


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 17, 2021)

the ninja one


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 17, 2021)

Cool username bro!


(but are you referring to me or VinsCool when it comes to the pretentious comment you just edited like I edited this right now?)


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 17, 2021)

Nice job there!
(I was referring to Vinscool, BTW).


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2021)

forgettable, medicore username


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 17, 2021)

full meme potential


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 17, 2021)

An old console


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 17, 2021)

Wings Crossing Time


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 17, 2021)

The quick draw


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2021)

maybe fake gamer


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 17, 2021)

Fucking Normie REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2021)

quotes shitty memes


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 17, 2021)

Look who's talking


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2021)

Pot meets kettle


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 17, 2021)

Mod those Famitracks!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

Got a suppressor.


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 17, 2021)

Not an alt.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 17, 2021)

Kawaii Pocket Monster (describing Akira)


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

A bit late.


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 17, 2021)

Definitely Unique Person.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

Not an alt.
Could be nicer.


----------



## smallissue (May 17, 2021)

nice to me


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

Very minuscule concern.


----------



## smallissue (May 17, 2021)

concern for me


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

Very nicely shiny.


(Because of the Polish)
(...yeah, I like making bad puns.)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 17, 2021)

Makes bad puns


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2021)

forgot sexuality dammit


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

Link makes poopoo.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 17, 2021)

An Aussie Victini


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

Canadian Kaiser? HEIL!


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2021)

pokemon shit again


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 17, 2021)

Bup for Dreamcast


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 17, 2021)

Mudda-fuckin' BEAR!


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2021)

clone of richardtheking


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

Really likes cats


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 18, 2021)

what're sun medals?


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 18, 2021)

The three letters


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 18, 2021)

Dead language user.


----------



## RyRyIV (May 18, 2021)

Victini stan


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

Not three words


----------



## RyRyIV (May 18, 2021)

Fictional nerd stan


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

Master chief stan


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2021)

secretly Minecraft steve


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

is deleted now


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 3, 2021)

insert like joke


----------



## IC_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Jack frost hat


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 3, 2021)

still pending deletion


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 3, 2021)

cee pee gee


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 3, 2021)

a new pfp


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

really loves latin


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 3, 2021)

pfp lookin fancy


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 4, 2021)

Imperial Star Trek


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 4, 2021)

Sega Saturn Driver


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 5, 2021)

Goes with flows


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 6, 2021)

Slap happy gamer

(okay, that's cheating, sorry, I couldn't resist)

Intimidating food enthusiast


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2021)

real cat disaster


----------



## Minox (Jun 6, 2021)

Posts too much


----------



## Wavy (Jun 6, 2021)

Happy hexagon clown


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 6, 2021)

Wa v y


----------



## Wavy (Jun 6, 2021)

Very fowl bagel


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 6, 2021)

anime in avatar


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 6, 2021)

Chasing
People
Guy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

he loves slapping


----------



## Wavy (Jun 7, 2021)

*Scott_pilgrim* likes this.


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2021)

who are you?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 8, 2021)

really cool dude


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 8, 2021)

My fav liker


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2021)

Really old guy


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 8, 2021)

The Van Master


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 8, 2021)

A cool guy


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 8, 2021)

Old Canadian Lad


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 9, 2021)

Member since 2019


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Odiferous baked good


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

really loves languages


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 9, 2021)

Unfunny likes this.


----------



## inetkun (Jun 10, 2021)

Eyepatch cigar beard


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 10, 2021)

3DS internet character


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jun 10, 2021)

Terran Empire person


----------



## Happy_Chaos (Jun 11, 2021)

Redpilled GBATemp Observer


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2021)

Nobody likes you


----------



## IC_ (Jun 11, 2021)

Who was that?


----------



## plasturion (Jun 11, 2021)

You are furry


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 11, 2021)

Not Rocky Squirrel


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 17, 2021)

finna be slapped


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 17, 2021)

Charcoal skin character


----------



## Flaire (Jun 17, 2021)

CPG said:


> finna be slapped


Not a chad


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jayumi said:


> Not a chad


blasted boston boy


----------



## Seriel (Jun 17, 2021)

CRING POOP GUY


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2021)

My loving lover


----------



## Seriel (Jun 17, 2021)

Not my lover


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 17, 2021)

Super cute pfp


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 19, 2021)

star trek man


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 19, 2021)

Another cool kid


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 25, 2021)

Time traveling master


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 25, 2021)

An old console


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

Kaiser of the Star Trek Imperium.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2021)

Kind and warn hearted











[nearly rapes him]


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 25, 2021)

The coffee lover


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 26, 2021)

Xavier not Xaixer


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 26, 2021)

Wasn't three words


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 26, 2021)

You were saying


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 26, 2021)

as dz 93


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 26, 2021)

Stingy from Lazytown


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 26, 2021)

Mega driv er


----------

